# Non-WCA event Solve Of The Day



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2018)

Well, here we are now with a non-wca/unofficial event SOTD thread. As you can see below, I have Master Pyraminx, Kilominx, Redi cube, and Mirror cube, but if there are any other events that you would like to see added, or you would like to compete in then please let me know and I will be more then happy to include that to the list of events. Also, if there is a certain event that you want, then if at all possible, please include a link with the scramble or somewhere where I can access the scramble, unless of course there is already something for that.

With that being all said, here are the first scrambles:
Redi cube - F' l b f l' f L R B F' L' F R' B'
Master Pyraminx - u U' u' R L' r' l' L b u b' l' R' L U r' L' l' r' b l B U r u' r' b l' B U' B' L' B L' u L B l L U' L' U TIPS: u' l'
Kilominx - F2' L2' BR2 U2' F BL2 L2' flip U F' BR2' R2 BR BL2' U L2 BL F R' U2 F2' U2 F2' R' U' F2' U2 F2 R2'
Mirror cube - R' L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' B' U' L2 B U R2 U

Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns, but other then that I hope you all enjoy this and have a great time. The results will be on the same link as the other SOTD threads, and I will have the link here tomorrow once I have the results up.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 11, 2018)

Redi Cube- 16.00
Master Pyraminx- 1:47.46


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 11, 2018)

Could you add 2x2 mirror cube to the events? 
(For the scrambles, normal 2x2 scrambles would be fine)


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 12, 2018)

the 2 non-wca events I would compete in are ivy cube and 3x3 half-turns. But I doubt they are SOTD-able
CStimer has a scrambler for half turns i think (and if not qqtimer definitely does) and skewb scrambles for ivy cube, as ivycube is just a skewb with half of the corners gone


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 12, 2018)

Redi Cube- 8.49
Master Pyraminx- 43.91
Kilominx- 53.78
Mirror Cube- 59.38


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 12, 2018)

Kilominx - 25.66 Bad
Mirror Block - 1:05.41 I have not done mirror block in forever.
Redi cube - 18.05
Master Pryaminx - 36.40



Trexrush1 said:


> the 2 non-wca events I would compete in are ivy cube and 3x3 half-turns. But I doubt they are SOTD-able
> CStimer has a scrambler for half turns i think (and if not qqtimer definitely does) and skewb scrambles for ivy cube, as ivycube is just a skewb with half of the corners gone





TJardigradHe said:


> Could you add 2x2 mirror cube to the events?


I have put these requests in a poll at the top of this thread, so depending on how many votes we get, I might add them in. At the moment there are only 1 vote for each event (from the ones that you mentioned), so that may get a little boring for you after a while to compete on your own, and for me to only edit 1 result from 1 person (if that makes sense). I will try to add those events in (or at least some of them) but I think that it would be best if there is more then 1 person competing in that event. Please let me know if you have any additional events or thoughts about this. Thanks


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 12, 2018)

I feel like 3x3 half turns is the best option, because everyone that has a 3x3 can compete in it. They are more accesible so more people will likely compete in it over time. I would do redi cube and kibiminx, but I dont own them so


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 12, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 25.66
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 53.78
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 36.40
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 43.91
3rd @TJardigradHe | 1:47.46

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink |59.38
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:05.41
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.49
2nd @TJardigradHe | 16.00
3rd @cubeshepherd |18.05

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - F' l' r' b' l' f' r' B F R B L' B F L' R'
Master Pyraminx - b' R' B r' u' U' l' r l u U' R' U' r' l r B l' U B U' r' u' L b R L' u' l' R' L' u' B' b r U' L' U' r U' u' B' TIPS: u' r b'
Kilominx - flip U R' L2 U' F2' R2 U2 R' flip U2' BR U F' L2' BL' BR2' BL2 U' R' U2 F2 U2 R2' F2' U2 R F U
Mirror cube - F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' B' F R' B' D U2 R F2 R D'

New events added
2x2 Mirror Block - U2 R2 U' F U2 F' R F' U'
3x3 Half Turns - U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 F2
Ivy Cube - L' B U L' R' B R' L' R


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 12, 2018)

3X3 HT - 15.763 bad
Side note for Ivy Cube, scramble moves are all big cuts except for B (which is wierd), due to Skewb orientation.
Ivy Cube - 7.761


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 12, 2018)

Trexrush1 said:


> scramble moves are all big cuts except for B (which is wierd), due to Skewb orientation.


Could you please explain what you mean? Such as, is there something different that I should post? or is there something that I should mention next to the Ivy cube scramble, when I post the new scrambles? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

Redi Cube- 15.89
Master Pyraminx- 59.52
2x2 Mirror Block- 15.26 (RIP)
Ivy Cube- 4.17


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

Kilominx - 23.10
MasterPyraminx - 32.95
3x3 Mirror - 1:10.33
Redi cube - 18.54


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 13, 2018)

Redi: 26.87 haven't done this in a while
Master Pyra: 1: 04.21
Kilo: 49.90
Mirror: 1:59.00 lol I barely do this 
I dont have a mirror 2x2
3x3 HT: 36.11 Winged it
Ivy cube: 6.77

Suggestion:
Magic


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 23.10 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 49.90
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 32.95 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TJardigradHe | 59.52
3rd @TipsterTrickster | 1:04.21

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd |1:10.33
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 1:59.00
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 15.89
2nd @cubeshepherd | 23.10
3rd @TipsterTrickster |26.87

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @Trexrush1 | 15.76
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 36.11
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 15.26
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 4.17
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 6.77
3rd @Trexrush1 |7.76

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - r' R' b l L F f l F L B L R F R B L'
Master Pyraminx - b B' b r' l r B b' B l' R' l' L' u r' b' B' r l b U' l R U' r' u' b u' B' U r' l B l' B' U' R B' L' l' b' r TIPS: u r b
Kilominx - F BL2' U L2' BL' U flip U2 L' BL2 U2 L' F2 U L2 BR2 U2' F2' U F' U F2 R2' U R2' U2 F' U2
Mirror cube - R2 B U' B2 D' F' U' B' U L' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2
2x2 Mirror Block - R' F2 U F' U F' R' F2 U'
3x3 Half Turns - U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 L2
Ivy Cube - L' R' U R' U L U' R'



TipsterTrickster said:


> Suggestion:
> Magic


Thank you for mention that. I do not think that I will be adding that or any events at the moment to this thread, seeing as there is already 7, but if there is an event like Magic that gets a lot of interest here, then I will try to add it in, but for now I will stick with the ones above...If that is okay with you.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

Redi cube- 17.68
Master Pyraminx- 49.14
2x2 Mirror blocks- 12.09
Ivy Cube- 4.57


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

Redi Cube - 15.48
Master Pyraminx - 42.12
Kilominx - 23.62
3x3 Mirror - 1:21.40
3x3 HT - 13.11 I just learned how to do this event last night, and i have done quite a few HT solves since then.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 14, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 23.62
2nd 
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 42.12
2nd @TJardigradHe | 49.14
3rd 

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd |1:21.40
2nd 
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 15.48
2nd @TJardigradHe | 17.68
3rd 

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 13.11 New SOTD Record!
2nd 
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 12.09 New SOTD Record!
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 4.57
2nd 
3rd 

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - F' b' l r' f r' b' r B R' F R' F L R B'
Master Pyraminx - U' R u B L' b' R l' b' R' B' r' u R r' b B' R' U R' B' R' l' R l' B L r' u L b' r L b' r b U' u' B L' l r TIPS: u r b
Kilominx - BL2' flip U2 BL2 U2 L' U' BL2' L' flip U R' F2' L2' BL2' U2' BR2 BL2 L2' F R2' U2 F2 U2' F2' R' U' F2 R F' R2 
Mirror cube - B2 L2 F' D2 R2 F R2 B R2 U2 F U L' R' F D R2 B' R' F U2
2x2 Mirror Block - F R' F2 R F U2 R F' U
3x3 Half Turns - R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 F2
Ivy Cube - B' U L' U' R L U L'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 15, 2018)

Redi: 32.13
Master Pyra: 1:07.31
Kilo: 45.27
Mirror Cube: 56.81
3x3 HT: 9.88 yes
Ivy: 3.30


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 15, 2018)

Redi Cube- 11.27
Master Pyramix- 1:04.31
2x2 Mirror blocks- 8.18
Ivy Cube- 1.78 (6 moves)


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 15, 2018)

3x3 HT - 10.37


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Redi - 18.74
Master Pyra - 33.12
Kilominx - 23.31
3x3 Mirror - 52.10
3x3 HT - 11.16


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

Kilominx: 2:24.618
PB
3x3 HT: 24.285


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 23.31
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 45.27
3rd @Brayden Adams | 2:24.61

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 33.12
2nd @TJardigradHe | 1:04.31
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 1:07.31

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd |52.10 New SOTD Record!
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 56.81
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 11.27
2nd @cubeshepherd | 18.74
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 32.13

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @Zeke Mackay | 9.88 New SOTD Record!
2nd @Trexrush1 | 10.37
3rd @cubeshepherd | 11.16

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 8.18 New SOTD Record!
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 1.78 New SOTD Record!
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 3.30
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - L' F r' f' F' l' r' f' B L' R B F' L' R F' R'
Master Pyraminx - B' L' l B R r' U' L' U' l' r' R u' r u' U' B' u l' L R L u' L' u' R b' r' b U l L' R r L l' U B' U' l B L' TIPS: l' b
Kilominx - F2' BR2' U L2' F R' U' flip U R U BR2' U' R2' U2' L2' F2 R2' U2 F2' U2' F R U2 F' R2' F'
Mirror cube - F' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 L' F L B D R' U2 B2 D'
2x2 Mirror Block - F' R2 F2 R' F2 U R' F2 U
3x3 Half Turns - L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B2 D2
Ivy Cube - B' R L' R' B R' L B' U



Spoiler: My results



Redi - 17.40
Master Pyra - 34.57
Kilominx - 24.12
3x3 Mirror - 1:03.52
3x3 HT - 15.61


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

Kilominx: 2:21.26
3x3 Half Turns: 8.15


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 15, 2018)

HT: 10.15
Ivy: 5.81
Mirror: 51.02


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Ivy cube - 3.14
3x3 HT - 5.12 (skipped a lot of edges, fairly lucky)


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 16, 2018)

Redi Cube- 8.14
Master Pyraminx- 41.60
Kilominx- 58.48
3x3 Mirror Cube- 1:07.79
2x2 Mirror Cube- 30.39


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 16, 2018)

Redi Cube- 12.38
Master Pyraminx- 44.84
2x2 Mirror blocks- 10.37
Ivy Cube- 2.13


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 16, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 24.12
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 58.48
3rd @Brayden Adams | 2:21.26

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 34.57
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 41.60
3rd @TJardigradHe | 44.84

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @Zeke Mackay | 51.02 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:03.52
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:07.79

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.14
2nd @TJardigradHe | 12.38
3rd @cubeshepherd | 17.40

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @Trexrush1 | 5.12 New SOTD Record!
2nd @Brayden Adams | 8.15
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 10.15

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 10.37
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 30.39
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.13
2nd @Trexrush1 | 3.14
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 5.81

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - f F' L l' b f B' L' F' L' B R' F' L' B' R
Master Pyraminx - R' r' b' R l U' R' u R l' B b' U B' R l r' R' l u b L l' U L B b R U' b l L' U' B' R' u r' l' L u' l u' TIPS: r' b
Kilominx - F2 BR2' flip F2 U2 F BR R2' BL flip L2 U F2' L2' U2 R BR2' BL2 R2 U' R' U' R2' F' R' U2 R' F2' U F'
Mirror cube - R' D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D F2 L B' D' R' D B2 U'
2x2 Mirror Block - F2 R2 F U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U'
3x3 Half Turns - D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2
Ivy Cube -R' L' R' B' L U L R'


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 16, 2018)

Redi Cube- 7.79
Master Pyraminx- 51.90
Kilominx- 55.52
Mirror Cube- 57.33
2x2 Mirror Cube- 10.07


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 16, 2018)

Redi Cube- 10.61
Master Pyraminx- 55.97
2x2 Mirror Blocks- 9.98
Ivy Cube- 2.72


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 17, 2018)

Redi cube - 19.83
Master Pyraminx - 35.12
Kilominx - 22.07
3x3 Mirror - 58.13
3x3 HT - 13.37


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Ivy | 4.31


----------



## DhruvA (Sep 17, 2018)

Ivy 2.17


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 17, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 22.07  New SOTD Record!
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 55.52
3rd 

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 35.12
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 51.90
3rd @TJardigradHe | 55.97

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 57.33
2nd @cubeshepherd | 58.13
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 7.79 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TJardigradHe | 10.61
3rd @cubeshepherd | 19.83

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 13.37
2nd 
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 9.98
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 10.07
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @DhruvA | 2.17
2nd @TJardigradHe | 2.72
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.31

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - F' R f F l b f' l f' B' L' B' L' B' F R F'
Master Pyraminx - B' l B' R r' B L' l' U r u R' l' B' L b B U' l U' B' L' l' U b R' B U' l' b L' r' R' u R U B r u B' L R' TIPS: u r' l b
Kilominx - R2 L2 U F2' R2 U R2 F2' flip U BL2 BR' BL' U F2' L2' BR2' F' R2' U R2 U2 R F R' F' R F' R2
Mirror cube -B' F L2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 D' F U L D' F D2 L' U2 L'
2x2 Mirror Block -F R' F' R' U' R' U2 F R2
3x3 Half Turns -B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2
Ivy Cube - B' U' R U' B L' B L'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Ivy | 3.71 | I dont have an ivy i just take the caps off my skewb


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 18, 2018)

Redi Cube- 11.13
Master Pyraminx- 57.16
2x2 Mirror Blocks- 8.80
Ivy Cube- 4.21


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Ivy | 3.71 | I dont have an ivy i just take the caps off my skewb


Is that like people that take the center caps off of there 3x3 for a void cube? and would taking the caps off the Skewb count as a Ivy cube? If so that would be really nice fro me since I would like to compete in Ivy, but I do not have a actual Ivy cube, so if I could do that to my Skewb as well that would be great.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

Redi cube - 13.26
Master Pyraminx - 29.07
Kilominx - 22.31
3x3 mirror - 58.12
3x3 HT - 7.70
Ivy "Skube" 5.73


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 22.31
2nd @
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 29.07 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TJardigradHe | 57.16
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 58.12
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 11.13
2nd @cubeshepherd | 13.26
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 7.70
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 8.80
2nd @
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @tigermaxi | 3.71
2nd @TJardigradHe | 4.21
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5.73

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - l L B F' b' B' b' f' L B R B L' R B R B'
Master Pyraminx - L' l U' l u b' U B' u' r' L' r b' u U' b B l' U l' L' R' L' U' r l' b L B b' L U r b' r B u b' r' u' b B TIPS: l'
Kilominx - flip U2 F BL2 BR' BL L2 BL' L' flip U BL U BR2 BL2 L' U' BL U2 R2' U2 R U2' F' R' U' F2 U2 R2' U
Mirror cube - D2 F2 R B2 L B2 R' B2 L D2 U2 B' U2 L' F2 R' U B L' F2 L2
2x2 Mirror Block -R2 F' R' U2 R F' R U2 R' U'
3x3 Half Turns -L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2
Ivy Cube - B' U' L' R B' R' B L



Spoiler: my results



redi - 15.32
Master Pyra - 33.14
Kilominx - 19.50
3x3 Mirror - 1:14.23
3x3 HT - 14.95
Ivy - 4.59


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 19, 2018)

Redi Cube- 9.35


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 19, 2018)

Redi Cube- 18.01
Master Pyraminx- 48.24
2x2 Mirror Block- 9.00
Ivy Cube- 2.84


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 19, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 19.50 New SOTD Record!
2nd @
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 33.14
2nd @TJardigradHe | 48.24
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:14.23
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 9.35
2nd @cubeshepherd | 15.32
3rd @TJardigradHe | 18.01

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 14.95
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 9.00
2nd @
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.84
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.59
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - L f F' r f' l f' r' R' F L' B' L R B L' R'
Master Pyraminx -B' R' L' b R' b R B' L b U' L u b' l U r B' u' U l' b' R u b U' B r L' U B u' U' L l' L' l r l' r' u' b TIPS: u r' b
Kilominx - R flip R L2 F' BR2 BL L2 U2 F flip R2 F L2' U2' BL L' U L2' BR2' U R2 U F2 U2 R2' U2 F' R2 F' U2 F2' R'
Mirror cube - R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 B' D' U2 L' F' R2 U'
2x2 Mirror Block -U F' U F R2 U R2 U R2
3x3 Half Turns -D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2
Ivy Cube - U' R' U' R B L R U B'



Spoiler: my results



Redi cube - 12.85
Master Pyra - 31.62
Kilominx - 26.88
3x3 Mirror - 1:03.49
3x3 HT - 13.50
Ivy - 6.23


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 20, 2018)

Redi Cube- 14.61
Master Pyraminx- 43.33
2x2 Mirror block- 9.26
Ivy Cube- 3.60


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 20, 2018)

Redi Cube- 7.76


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 21, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 26.88
2nd @
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 31.62
2nd @TJardigradHe | 43.33
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:03.49
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 7.76 New SOTD Record!...by 0.03
2nd @cubeshepherd | 15.32
3rd @TJardigradHe | 18.01

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 13.50
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 9.26
2nd @
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 3.60
2nd @cubeshepherd | 6.23
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - b f' F L l b' r f' B R B L F' L B L
Master Pyraminx -R L U' R' L u L' R l r b' R' L R L R' b' U L B' u' R' B U' R r U B' l B b B' b' R L R' u' r l' L' U' l TIPS: l' b
Kilominx - R2 flip F R2 F2' BL U2' F U' flip F2 BR2' U' R2 BL2 L2 U' L2' BR2' U2' F U2' F' U F2' U F' U F R2' F2
Mirror cube - D2 U2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 F U2 F D B2 U F L F' U' L B' R'
2x2 Mirror Block -U2 F2 R U2 F' U' R2 U' R'
3x3 Half Turns - D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2
Ivy Cube - R' L' B U' L B' L R



Spoiler: my results



Redi - 20.34
Master Pyra - 34.79
Kilominx - 23.12
3x3 Mirror - 1:02.15
3x3 ht - 14.20
Ivy - 6.35


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 21, 2018)

Redi Cube- 8.27


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 23.12
2nd @
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 34.79
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:02.15
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.27
2nd @cubeshepherd | 20.34
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 14.20
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st
2nd @
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 6.35
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - R' B' b' B' L' l L B R' F L' R B R
Master Pyraminx - R' u' b l' L' b L' r b r' R l' r' B u R' L' R' U' B' U' r' l L R r U R' r u' r l b B R l L' U R U' R b' TIPS: u r' l'
Kilominx - R flip F BL' L2' U2' BR' R2' U2' F2 flip U L2 U2 R2' BR U2 BL2 U F R' F2 R2' U2 F' U' F' R2' U F2'
Mirror cube - U2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 R' U2 L D L2 U2 L' R' D' U' F' U'
2x2 Mirror Block - F R2 U' F' R2 U F' R F U'
3x3 Half Turns - U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2
Ivy Cube - U B' R B' U L' B' U' L



Spoiler: my results



Redi - 14.22
Master Pyra - 30.15
Kilominx - 20.68
Mirror - 58.90
3x3 HT - 12.56
Ivy - 4.12


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 22, 2018)

Redi Cube- 9.65
Master Pyraminx- 37.66 (yay)
2x2 Mirror block- 18.60 (rip)
Ivy cube- 0.93 (5 moves)


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 23, 2018)

Redi Cube- 6.95
2x2 Mirror- 8.82
Mirror- 51.97
Master Pyra- 46.41


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 23, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 20.68
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 30.15
2nd @TJardigradHe | 37.66
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 46.41

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 51.97
2nd @cubeshepherd | 58.90
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 6.95 New SOTD Record!
2nd @TJardigradHe | 9.65
3rd @cubeshepherd | 14.22

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 12.56
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.82
2nd @TJardigradHe | 18.60
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @TJardigradHe | 0.93 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.12
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - r R' b r' f' l f' r' b' L B' F' L' B' R' B F'
Master Pyraminx - B b' L' R' L b U R U L' B' b' L R' U L' r b R b u' L u' L l' R' B' U r' u' R' B' L U' r' B R' l U R L' b TIPS: r b
Kilominx - L2' flip U2 R2 F' BL2' L2 F2' R F' flip L2' BL BR U2' L' U2' BR2' BL2 F U' R2' F2' U' F R2 F2' R U'
Mirror cube - R2 D F2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 D B' D L2 R F R D B' R2 U2
2x2 Mirror Block - F U' F U2 F' U F2 R U
3x3 Half Turns - D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2
Ivy Cube - L' U' L B' L B' R U B'



Spoiler: my results



Redi - 17.64
Master Pyra - 30.12
Kilominx - 22.70
Mirror - 1:05.34
3x3 HT - 11.23
Ivy - 7.65


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 24, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 22.70
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 30.12
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:05.34
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 17.64
2nd
3rd
Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 11.23
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 7.65
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - R' b' l f' r R b' f' r L B F' L' R' F L R
Master Pyraminx - l u l' R L' r' L' b B' l' b R' B' r B l' U R' r R L u' B' U L' B r' U b r' l B U' R L u R l' R' B r' U' TIPS: u r l'
Kilominx - flip U L2' BL2' L U L BL2' U flip U' R F2' U' BR2 BL' L' BL' U2 R' U' F2' U2 F2 U' R U R U' R2
Mirror cube - L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F' L' R U R' D2 F2 L
2x2 Mirror Block - U2 F U F' U R' F U' R2
3x3 Half Turns - D2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2
Ivy Cube - L' R' B U B' L' U' R'



Spoiler: my results



Redi - 14.22
Master Pyra - 26.07
Kilominx - 25.80
Mirror - 1:01.23
3x3 HT - 11.27
Ivy - 4.70


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 25, 2018)

Redi Cube- 9.31


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 25, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 25.80
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 26.07 New SOTD Record!
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 1:01.23
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 9.31
2nd @cubeshepherd | 14.22
3rd
Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 11.27
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st
2nd
3rd

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.70
2nd
3rd

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - L r' R b B f' r' b' B R' B F L R B F'
Master Pyraminx -b u' l L' U R' l R' b L U' r' B' b u' r' U R B R r' L' r' l' r' L u' b' B R' b U' l' B b' R r u l u' R u' TIPS: r l' b'
Kilominx - R2 U' R2' flip BR2 BL2' R' flip R' L2' F U2 BL2 R' L2 F R' F' flip L2 F2' U2' R2 BR' BL' U2' L BR flip BR2' U2 L2 R' BR2 L2 BL2 R2' F'
Mirror cube - B2 L2 B' U B D2 R U' R2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F D'
2x2 Mirror Block - F' R U R' U R F R' U
3x3 Half Turns - R2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B2
Ivy Cube - U' B' L B' L' R' B L' U


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 27, 2018)

Redi Cube- 8.90
Master Pyra- 56.05
Mirror- 1:02.31
2x2 Mirror- 16.94


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 27, 2018)

Redi - 14.08
Master Pyra - 35.63
Kilominx - 23.95
Mirror - 56.41
3x3 HT - 9.79
Ivy - 4.68


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 27, 2018)

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 23.95

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 35.63
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 56.05

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 56.41
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:02.31

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.9
2nd @cubeshepherd | 14.08

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 9.79

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 16.94

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.68

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - l' L' f F r' R f l r' B' R' B' F' R' F' L B L
Master Pyraminx - U' R' B' b' U' L U b U b L' b u b' B R U B' b R r' L b' U' R' r' L u' B' u R U B u B' r U' L b B l b TIPS: b
Kilominx - BR2 BL2' L' U' flip BL2' F2 U' flip F2 L2' BR2 BL' L2 F BR L F2' flip F L F2 R F BL R U2 R flip F2 BR2 U2' R2 BR R2' U2 BR' R'
Mirror cube - D2 F L' U2 B D' F2 B' R D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 L
2x2 Mirror Block - R' F U2 F U' F2 U R U2
3x3 Half Turns - D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 D2
Ivy Cube - B' L B U B U L' B'


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 28, 2018)

Redi Cube- 7.23
Master Pyra- 45.66
Mirror- 1:16.87
2x2 Mirror- 18.48


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 29, 2018)

Mirror Cube- 36.01
also, Void Cube would be a really awesome thing to do here


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 1, 2018)

Spoiler: my results



Redi - 19.33
Kilo - 24.12
Master Pyra - 30.28
Mirror - 57.02
3x3 HT - 7.60
Ivy - 5.96



Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 24.12

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 30.28
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 45.66

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @BradenTheMagician | 36.01 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 57.02
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1:16.87

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 7.23
2nd @cubeshepherd | 19.33

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 7.90

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 18.48

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.96

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - F R' r R f l f' r L R B' R' B' F' L' F R'
Master Pyraminx - u' B b' U R L' U L U' b u b' L' U b' U u' R U L' U B r' l R b L' l u U l' L u R' r u B' u r R' u U TIPS: r b
Kilominx - BL' F R2' flip R2 BR2 BL2' U2 flip R2 L2 BR F2' L2' R2' F2 U2' BR2 flip F BL2' R2' BR2 L2 F2' L2 F2' BR flip U2 R2 U2' F2 BR2 U' R2 F2 L2'
Mirror cube - B' L F' U2 F2 D F' B U' B2 U2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F'
2x2 Mirror Block - F R2 F R2 U' R' U F' U
3x3 Half Turns - D2 F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2
Ivy Cube - L B' R L' R B' R B U'


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Oct 2, 2018)

Redi Cube- 8.85


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 3, 2018)

Mirror: 56.83
3x3 HT: 3.33 lmao what the hell


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 3, 2018)

Spoiler: My results



Redi - 12.51
Kilominx - 22.93
Master Pyra - 27.60
3x3 Mirror - 59.88
3x3 ht - 4.52 PB
Ivy - 4.96



Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 22.93

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 27.60  New SOTD Record!
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 45.66

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @BradenTheMagician | 56.83
2nd @cubeshepherd | 59.88
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.85
2nd @cubeshepherd | 12.51

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @BradenTheMagician | 3.33 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.52

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.96

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - B' R' l' L' F r' f l r' B L F' R' B' R' B L'
Master Pyraminx - U' B' b r R' b' R' U' l R' l B' L' U R' U' l L b r' U' L' U R' r R' r U L B' R' b' r' L' b' U b' B u' l r' B TIPS: u' r' l
Kilominx - Seeing as the Kilominx scrambler website is down at the moment I will use a half version of the Megaminx scramble for now.
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
Mirror cube - B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' U' L' B F2 U2 L U2 B' D2 U' R2
2x2 Mirror Block - R' F2 R' U F' R' F2 R2 U2
3x3 Half Turns - U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2
Ivy Cube - B U' R B' R' U L B


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 4, 2018)

Mirror: 45.81
3x3 HT: 14.64
lmao i messed up so i just did it like a 3x3

also you should add void cube to this tho


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

New scramble and results will be up tomorrow (Saturday, October 6th). My sincerest apologies for not posting new scrambles today, but thanks for your patience.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 7, 2018)

My results:
Kilominx - 22.52
Master Pyra - 30.24
Redi - 15.92
3x3 mirror - 1:04.39
3x3 ht - 9.05
Ivy - 5.93

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 22.51

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 30.24
2nd 

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @BradenTheMagician | 45.81
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1:04.39
3rd

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 15.92
2nd 

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 9.05
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 14.64

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.93

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - B L F L R' f l b' r' R' F L R' F' L R'
Master Pyraminx - U B' U l' R' L' b u' l u' B L' r' b r u' r' U' R b U r' l r' l' r' b l' r' l' b r b L b' R' b' B' u' L' R L' TIPS: r' l'
Kilominx - L flip U' BR BL U2' L BR2' BL flip R U2 F2 BR' U' BL2 L2' BR BL F2 R2 U R2 U2 F U2' F2 R2 U2 R' F2'
Mirror cube - B' L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 U' F' R B2 L2 F L' F' D'
2x2 Mirror Block - U F R F U' F2 U2 R' U2
3x3 Half Turns - B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2
Ivy Cube - R L U' B U' B U' B' R'


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 7, 2018)

kilo: 48.905
mirror: 33.61
3x3 HT: 10.287


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 7, 2018)

BradenTheMagician said:


> also you should add void cube to this tho


I have twice now forgotten to respond to this, so my apologies for that, and for the delay in it.
I did think about adding Void as well to the list, but there are already a decent amount of events, and I do not know how any people will participate in it other then you and maybe me, so for now I will leave it as is, and should there be more interest in that eventually, I will add it at that point. Unless of course you really want me to add it, then I do not mind, but please let me know what you prefer. Thanks, and sorry again about the delay.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I have twice now forgotten to respond to this, so my apologies for that, and for the delay in it.
> I did think about adding Void as well to the list, but there are already a decent amount of events, and I do not know how any people will participate in it other then you and maybe me, so for now I will leave it as is, and should there be more interest in that eventually, I will add it at that point. Unless of course you really want me to add it, then I do not mind, but please let me know what you prefer. Thanks, and sorry again about the delay.


youre good, you can add it or not, im indifferent.


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Oct 9, 2018)

Redi Cube- 8.23
Master Pyra- 52.01
Mirror- 58.00
2x2 Mirror- 17.12


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 10, 2018)

My results:
Kilominx - 19.86
Master Pyra - 25.01
Redi - 14.60
3x3 mirror - 57.80
3x3 ht - 13.72
Ivy - 6.91

Yesterdays Kilominx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 19.86 New SOTD Record!
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 48.90

Yesterdays Master Pyraminx Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 25.01  New SOTD Record!
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 52.01

Yesterdays 3x3 Mirror Results
1st @BradenTheMagician | 33.61 New SOTD Record!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 57.80
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 58.00

Yesterdays Redi Cube Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.23
2nd @cubeshepherd |14.60

Yesterdays 3x3 HT Results
1st @BradenTheMagician | 10.28
2nd @cubeshepherd | 13.72

Yesterdays 2x2 Mirror Results
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 17.12

Yesterdays Ivy Cube Results
1st @cubeshepherd | 6.91

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles:
Redi cube - B' l' b B f' l' b' B' L' F R' B F L R' F' L
Master Pyraminx - L b r' R B R r' B L' l' B b' B' L u r u' b' L l' U' B' R' B' r' b U' r' R B' R B' b B l' b' L' l' u' b l b TIPS: u' r
Kilominx - L' BR2 BL' U' F BL2 flip R L BL BR2 U' BR2 U' L2 U R U2' F U2 F' U' R2 F' U2' F' R2 F2'
Mirror cube - D' L2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 F' D2 R' B U' R2 U' L' R' F'
2x2 Mirror Block - R2 U R' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U'
3x3 Half Turns -F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B2 D2
Ivy Cube - L B' L' U' B R' L B


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Oct 10, 2018)

Redi Cube- 8.19
Master Pyra- 1:00.85
Mirror- 52.23
2x2 Mirror- 10.30


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 28, 2018)

mirror: 40.58


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 28, 2018)

3x3 half turns: 9.82


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 19, 2018)

Kilominx: 27.80
Redi Cube: 24.80
Ivy Cube: 6.35


----------

